# Adjustable trigger?



## Templar (Jul 23, 2006)

Hey guys. I bought a .45 tac a few days ago. I see in the manual it says it has an adjustable trigger. I assume that mean it can be adjusted to fit larger or smaller hands comfortably. But I don't see in the manual where it tells you how to do this. I field stripped it but I dont want to experiment for fear of screwing it up. Anyone able to give me some suggestions?


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I know there is a replaceable trigger w/ a backstop. Never heard of an adju trigger on an HK.


----------



## -gunut- (May 8, 2006)

The trigger stop is adj. is that what you mean?


----------



## hberttmank (May 5, 2006)

The only adjustment on the USP Tactical is the overtravel.


----------



## Templar (Jul 23, 2006)

No. In the manual where it shows the features of the gun. It has an arrowpointing to the adjustable trigger stop then another arrow pointing to the trigger itself that says adjustable trigger.


----------



## hberttmank (May 5, 2006)

I have three USPs with the match trigger and the only adjustment is for overtravel. The picture in the manual is a bit confusing I have to agree.


----------



## -gunut- (May 8, 2006)

How much is it to get a match HK trigger?


----------



## Templar (Jul 23, 2006)

Well damn. I was hoping I could adjust the trigger a little. Your right the manual is a little confusing. Thanks though.


----------

